# Have taken the plunge



## dafed (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi guys, Well we finally found our car an Audi TT Coupe 1.8 quattro 225ps, 2004 53 plate and 31,000 on the clock. We pick it up from the dealers on Monday at 4.30, however there is a question I would like to ask other TT owners who have bought from dealers. They have offered us the 2 yr extra peace of mind warranty (12 hundred pounds) , my question is have any of you guys taken out this extra and is it worth it?. My wife and I recently moved here from Australia and are complete newbieâ€™s as far as Audi TTâ€™s are concerned so any help and or advice would be appreciated.

Cheers

dave

p.s sorry this is my second post of this message , I forgot to add a subject line to the first post.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,there are cheaper warranties online .


----------



## dafed (Jun 13, 2008)

many thanks for your reply, could you point me in the direction of cheaper cover

cheers

dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you do a search on here there are various options


----------



## dafed (Jun 13, 2008)

O.k thanks, just checked out whatcardirect , big savings.

Cheers

dave


----------

